# Deleting ipod touch 4G apps



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I got my Christmas present early, a 4th Gen iPod touch-YEA!!!  But, as I've been trying out some of the free apps, I can't figure out how to delete the ones I don't want to keep. I'm sure it's super easy, but I can't seem to puzzle my way through it!  Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

You should be able to just hold your finger on the app until they start to wiggle....then tap on the 'x' that appears and that will delete it.


----------

